# NFL : Cowboys agree to a deal to acquire Pacman Jones from Titans



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3364138

If this deal goes through,and it now looks like it will,I think back to a quote last season from T.O. before the Cowboys played the Patriots in Dallas. 
"Getcha popcorn ready"...again


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

A couple more links about this deal.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d807eebff&template=with-video&confirm=true

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=ap-pacmantraded&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

The team with stars on their helmets and stars on the side of the cars they ride in the back of.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3370460

This deal makes for another "first" in NFL history,according to ESPN.
This is the first trade in league history involving a suspended player.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey, the good thing about it is that if he does not play, Jerry does not pay it is a win win.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Not excited about this joker coming to the Cowboys.


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

guess i will continue not to be a cowboy fan for a few more years ..
yikesssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

SamC said:


> The team with stars on their helmets and stars on the side of the cars they ride in the back of.


~rim shot~


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

5 weeks into the regular season,and here he goes again.
According to the following link,he got into an "altercation" with one of his own bodyguards at a Dallas area hotel.

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/dn/latestnews/stories/100908dnspojones.f3a8bc5e.html


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't even know what to say to that one. Assuming it really happened and we get the full story... that's about as crazy as it should get. I mean, your bodyguard is supposed to be there to protect you from others. If you attack your own bodyguard, you have to be asking for trouble in the worst way!


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

It's unreal.

I can understand if you mess up and make a bad decision. But it's another story if you know people are watching. This guy really needs to lose his job for good.

Nobody, no matter the talent, should be considered if you can't be respectable in society.


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

reds1963 said:


> guess i will continue not to be a cowboy fan for a few more years ..
> yikesssssssssssssssssssssssss


YEP ....I STILL FELL THE SAME WAY .....


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Adam Jones = *********. Just sayin.


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

braven said:


> Adam Jones = *********. Just sayin.


DOUBLE ****** ..LOL


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell says he is "disappointed" in Jones.

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/stories/101008dnspocowlede.7a4023.html


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Seems like subtraction through addition to me. As a Giants fan, this trade makes me less worried about the Cowboys than I was earlier this week.

I saw the close call with the Bengals last week as a wake-up call, and I was thinking the Cowboys might finally get serious and possibly go undefeated for the rest of the year. I'm not so sure now. Pacman's gonna be as much of a distraction as TO and Jessica.

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

maybe pacman was reading about plaxico burress & all his domestic dispute 911 phone calls, 40-50 times getting fined $$$, & the 1 game suspension and it got him all riled up. :eek2:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

After reading the following article,one has to wonder just how much more money Jerry Jones is willing to shell out for Pacman. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=dw-pacman100908&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Whatever team has the largest "bail money" account in their budget gets these kinds of players.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

The Cowboys future backfield....Maurice Clarrett & Lawerence Phillips.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Steve615 said:


> After reading the following article,one has to wonder just how much more money Jerry Jones is willing to shell out for Pacman.


jones doesnt mind spending $$ if he thinks it helps him to win....as soon as they think pacman isnt helping then hes gone....plus with newmans surgery knocking him out for a month now they need pacman in the secondary.


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> The Cowboys future backfield....Maurice Clarrett & Lawerence Phillips.


maybe one of them can block on punts :lol:

that was the craziest game I've seen in years :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Upon further review.......







....the Cowboys still lost.


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

yes finally gone again ...hopefully for good 
thanks commish


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

reds1963 said:


> yes finally gone again ...hopefully for good
> thanks commish


Yep,tagged him with a minimum of 4 games,without pay.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3643240


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is a link from the NFL's site about the suspension.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80ba4088&template=without-video&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Another angle on this deal between the Titans and Cowboys was that if Pacman got suspended by the league again,the Titans would give up 1-2 draft picks to the Cowboys.
I remember reading about the deal when it originally happened,but don't recall all of the particulars in regards to the transaction.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

reds1963 said:


> yes finally gone again ...hopefully for good
> thanks commish


What he said. HOPEFULLY FOR GOOD.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> The Cowboys future backfield....Maurice Clarrett & Lawerence Phillips.


Yeah in about 10 years !rolling

Seriously "Pacman" has nobody to blame but himself for being in this situation. Goodell did what he had to do & if doesn't toe the line, he probably won't play again in the NFL.

Unless he goes to the Raiders, AL Davis loves this type of player


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Steve615 said:


> Another angle on this deal between the Titans and Cowboys was that if Pacman got suspended by the league again,the Titans would give up 1-2 draft picks to the Cowboys.
> I remember reading about the deal when it originally happened,but don't recall all of the particulars in regards to the transaction.


today the cowboys:
1. got back the 5th round pick they gave to the titans.
2. dont have to give a 6th round pick to the titans.

so basically they gained 2 more draft picks today....and this is even if pacman plays again for the cowboys this year.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

jazzyd971fm said:


> Yeah in about 10 years !rolling
> 
> Seriously "Pacman" has nobody to blame but himself for being in this situation. Goodell did what he had to do & if doesn't toe the line, he probably won't play again in the NFL.
> 
> Unless he goes to the Raiders, AL Davis loves this type of player


:lol: 
I was actually shocked that Al Davis didn't attempt to make some kind of offer for Pacman when he was still with the Titans.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> today the cowboys:
> 1. got back the 5th round pick they gave to the titans.
> 2. dont have to give a 6th round pick to the titans.
> 
> so basically they gained 2 more draft picks today....and this is even if pacman plays again for the cowboys this year.


Yep,I knew there were some more strings attached to the deal,just couldn't recall what they were.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

In other Cowboys news,they picked WR Roy Williams up from the Lions today.
They gave up 4 picks in the 2009 draft to get him.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3643295


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> today the cowboys:
> 1. got back the 5th round pick they gave to the titans.
> 2. dont have to give a 6th round pick to the titans.
> 
> so basically they gained 2 more draft picks today....and this is even if pacman plays again for the cowboys this year.


Good foresight by Jerry Jones, probably thought this might happen


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve615 said:


> In other Cowboys news,they picked WR Roy Williams up from the Lions today.
> They gave up 4 picks in the 2009 draft to get him.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3643295


Yeah...one big known loser replaced by a classic underachiever....a good choice of players indeed.

Brilliant.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Don't get me wrong here... It is unlikely that Adam Jones and I travel in the same circles or would become fast friends... but I do wonder why he has become the posterchild to make an example of. Not defending his choice of lifestyle or the trouble he manages to get himself into... but aren't there worse offenders who have actually done jail time playing in the NFL? And for all the flack about "making it rain" and the unfortunate man who was paralyzed in that melee... why did Ray Lewis never take much flack for his involvement in a murder years ago?

IF these things were handled evenly and fairly for all people in the league, I'd be fine with it... But consider that Michael Vick got suspended (and is in jail) and Adam Jones was suspended for a whole year... so to the NFL Vick=Jones... and while Jones might very well be on his last chance and gone for good, there is still some school of thought that Michael Vick could serve his time in jail and actually come back to the NFL the next year after his release.

Speaking (as I did earlier) of Ray Lewis... didn't they have a running back a few years ago who served time in jail over the summer and he came right back to the NFL the next year?

People like TO get a bad reputation and people talk about him like he is a cancer in the lockerroom (and maybe he is, I don't know)... but he hasn't had any troubles off the field with the police and crimes... while folks on the Bengals were getting away with stuff for several years.

I'm just confused by the confusion I guess. If Adam Jones' behavior is where the NFL wants to draw the line, that's fine... but be consistent and get rid of all those at his level and worse who are still playing next Sunday.

For what it's worth, I know there are a LOT of great classy guys in the league, and the media reports the bad stuff because it makes headlines... so I know the real problems are not the majority of the players... but I do know not all are being treated equally.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Steve615 said:


> In other Cowboys news,they picked WR Roy Williams up from the Lions today.
> They gave up 4 picks in the 2009 draft to get him.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3643295


they gave up only 3 picks (1st, 3rd, 6th rounds)....and they got a 7th rounder back from the lions.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> they gave up only 3 picks (1st, 3rd, 6th rounds)....and they got a 7th rounder back from the lions.


ESPN appears to be wavering on their info.When they posted it yesterday,it was 4 picks in the '09 Draft.I just looked at the link again,it has been updated once again.
Now they are stating 3 picks (1st,3rd & 6th rounds) in the '09 Draft,and a 7th round pick in the '10 Draft.Perhaps they will make our minds up for us soon. 
:lol:


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Steve615 said:


> ESPN appears to be wavering on their info.When they posted it yesterday,it was 4 picks in the '09 Draft.I just looked at the link again,it has been updated once again.
> Now they are stating 3 picks (1st,3rd & 6th rounds) in the '09 Draft,and a 7th round pick in the '10 Draft.Perhaps they will make our minds up for us soon.
> :lol:


its a 7th round pick in 2009 draft....theyve been really off the target on this one.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Speaking (as I did earlier) of Ray Lewis... didn't they have a running back a few years ago who served time in jail over the summer and he came right back to the NFL the next year?
> 
> I believe that was Jamal Lewis, now playing for Cleveland.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

HDMe said:


> IF these things were handled evenly and fairly for all people in the league, I'd be fine with it... But consider that Michael Vick got suspended (and is in jail) and Adam Jones was suspended for a whole year... so to the NFL Vick=Jones... and while Jones might very well be on his last chance and gone for good, there is still some school of thought that Michael Vick could serve his time in jail and actually come back to the NFL the next year after his release.


I believe that Vick was suspended by the Falcons & plead guilty before he was suspended by the league. He still faces a league suspension after he gets out of jail, but Falcons owner Arthur Blank would speak on Vick's behalf for reinstatementhttp://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3643552


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's kind of where I was going... Adam Jones would never be mistaken for a model citizen... but I hardly think he is a shining example of all that is wrong in the world either. Seems like there should be some middle ground. He sounds more and more to me like a guy with a problem (too much drinking) and an inability to keep himself under control... where other folks seem more wilfully problematic.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Yup....the Cowboys are surely making all the right moves this year.......

How's that turning out?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

About an hour ago,Dallas Cowboys owner Jerry Jones confimed that Pacman has entered an "alcohol treatment center".

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80bccb06&template=with-video&confirm=true


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> About an hour ago,Dallas Cowboys owner Jerry Jones confimed that Pacman has entered an "alcohol treatment center".
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80bccb06&template=with-video&confirm=true


Great, now we'll hear about what a hero he is for beating alcoholism. 

Please note, I'm not bashing those who get sober. I'm just fed up with how our society glorifies celebs in rehab.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> Please note, I'm not bashing those who get sober. I'm just fed up with how our society glorifies celebs in rehab.


I'm with you, and understand where you are coming from. A rehabilitated person is a "hero" while a person who never gets addicted in the first place is???


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I'm with you, and understand where you are coming from. A rehabilitated person is a "hero" while a person who never gets addicted in the first place is???


BINGO!! Every week it's a new celeb who, "fought the disease" or "beat the disorder."


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> BINGO!! Every week it's a new celeb who, "fought the disease" or "beat the disorder."


I've long wondered if the "hero" celebrity spokesperson who "beats" addiction doesn't ultimately send the wrong message to kids.

Instead of "don't do drugs"... I think a lot of kids actually interpret as: Do drugs, but just for a while, then get better, and in the meantime have lots of fun and money and then be seen as a hero later and make more money telling people not to do drugs.

I know I'm oversimplifying... but when kids don't see repercussions, but rather more hero-worship-glory, it is not surprising to see them think that while drugs might be bad, they are only bad in excess to have at it for a while then go get the cure.

Don't get me wrong, though, I like hearing people beating their addictions and getting another shot at a clean life... but not at the expense of folks who were clean the wholetime without any desired fanfare for doing so.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Upon further review.......
> 
> ....the Cowboys still lost.


Upon even further review,the Titans did too. 
I knew there was more to the deal between the Titans and Cowboys,just didn't have time to look it up lately.
Well,like Paul Harvey would say,here is "the rest of the story".

http://www.wkrn.com/Global/story.asp?S=9176893&nav=menu5_4


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve615 said:


> Upon even further review,the Titans did too.
> I knew there was more to the deal between the Titans and Cowboys,just didn't have time to look it up lately.
> Well,like Paul Harvey would say,here is "the rest of the story".
> 
> http://www.wkrn.com/Global/story.asp?S=9176893&nav=menu5_4


The Cowboys lost several games now...and are on their way down the drain this year. Their off-season choices certainly contributed...as well as the obvious injury situation.

For once, Jerry "Steinbrenner Wannabe" Jones couldn't buy his way out of this disaster.


----------

